

The Instagram Community - One Million and Counting - bjonathan
http://instagr.am/blog/3/instagram-one-million-users

======
zacharyz
Now make with the revenue.

Release some filter packs for 99 cents each and hopefully benefit from the
10-30% of your user base that will purchases some.

After the initial rush AOL will buy you for 40 million.

------
swatermasysk
1 million users and zero revenue. Why is this good?

~~~
stevenp
I agree. I have a small app that has about 1,200 users and I make $30 per day
in iAd revenue. Assuming similar numbers, Instagram could easily have $25k per
day in revenue.

~~~
hugh3
Unless the ad drove away users, in which case they might only have 1200 users
and $30 a day.

------
wallflower
Congratulations to Instagram!

> We decided that if we were going to build a company, we wanted to focus on
> being really good at one thing. We saw mobile photos as an awesome
> opportunity to try out some new ideas. We spent 1 week prototyping a version
> that focused solely on photos. It was pretty awful. So we went back to
> creating a native version of Burbn. We actually got an entire version of
> Burbn done as an iPhone app, but it felt cluttered, and overrun with
> features. It was really difficult to decide to start from scratch, but we
> went out on a limb, and basically cut everything in the Burbn app except for
> its photo, comment, and like capabilities. What remained was Instagram. (We
> renamed because we felt it better captured what you were doing -- an instant
> telegram of sorts. It also sounded camera-y)

[http://www.quora.com/Instagram/What-is-the-story-behind-
Inst...](http://www.quora.com/Instagram/What-is-the-story-behind-Instagram)

------
narkee
Maybe it's because I don't have an iPhone, or a smart phone, but I seriously
don't understand instagram's insane adoption/appeal.

It seems bizarre and not novel in any way. Mobile sharing has been around
forever, and even my 2005 feature phone has filters built into it. Someone
enlighten me.

------
ivankirigin
I love the app, but they should publish active user count - if any number at
all. It really matters for an app with no little web presence and little
content persistence.

------
starnix17
Any word on an Android app?

~~~
joe-mccann
Poladroid appears to be the front-running competitor to Instagram as Poladroid
is currently Android only as Instagram is iPhone only.

<http://poladroid.me> (private beta)

Easter egg on the site.

~~~
sbisker
How on earth is this name not copyright infringement? Either against Polaroid
itself or against the Poladroid software package
(<http://www.poladroid.net/>). That said it's a pretty cute pun; I hope they
get away with it.

------
dsuriano
It's a great app.

------
kirinkalia
A million users in under three months is impressive. Now, how long before the
critical 10M mark?

